# Husband retired



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

My husband retired at 62 years last October, we couldn't see the point of working when people were going to send him money to stay home. He has always planned to go back to work, his dad worked driving truck till he was 86.... He thinks he has found the perfect job being a courier for a local bank, has anyone else ever done this kind of work?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is what he makes retiring at 62 enough to let him survive when he can no longer work and (God Forbid) you pass before he does? 
Cause you don't get raises in SS like you did when you were working.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I never have done it but it sounds like a good job to me. I always thought I would go to work in a garden center but the opportunity never presented.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh yes he will be fine if something happens, we have no outstanding debt and will still be able to put money in savings.. He just can't sit still and is in good shape, he has enjoyed having a little down time but is at loose ends now..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He should try it out. If he doesn&#8217;t like it, he doesn&#8217;t have to keep doing it. My DH was planning to retire April 1. Then, January of 2015. Now, he&#8217;s thinking another four years. I&#8217;m actually glad because I know he doesn&#8217;t have any real plans for how he&#8217;ll spend his time other than getting underfoot.


----------

